# Hair Extension Trade Shows in HK



## alixioo123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello

Im sorry to post this on this site but im having a hard time finding out information.

Does any one know if hong kong has a hair extension or beauty trade show that Can come to to see all the different qualities of hair extensions?....

I need to see all qualities and its getting to hard to do it via email ect and want to further my business in the uk i really think this is the next step?

Thanks 
any info would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## katerain (Jan 17, 2013)

*eclectic hair*

eclectic hair

We manufacture all of our VIRGIN HUMAN HAIR EXTENSIONS to ensure our customers receive the very BEST!


----------

